# Rotate during draw



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

During my last (second) practice session, I was shooting with the slingshot horizontal. I would grab the ammo/pouch with my thumb up, but when I drew it back and anchored at my ear, the pouch was rotated about 90 degrees. Is this acceptable? Bad form? Liable to cause a RTS and a Very Bad Day?

thanks,

GB


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Not at all. A 90 degree twist works well. That is what I do. Try it and see.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Not a problem at all.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

this is actually good, no handslaps and less forkhits. I think. But 180° is bad.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks! I'll stop worrying about it then  (but I'll make sure I choose an initial grip that limits the rotation to 90degrees)

-GB


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

90 degrees is about the norm and works.


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

What a great question. I was wondering the same thing! Now I know.....thanks.


----------



## Rolex (Jan 22, 2014)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> this is actually good, no handslaps and less forkhits. I think. But 180° is bad.


180 degrees rotation is exactly what enables me a longer draw :hmm:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Well i was shooting half butterflywith tennisbals....and noticed that it was less powerfull with 180°. So maybe its bad only with a wide peojectile.

Buz i think you can have 0° degrees and still get the same draw,just hold the pouch on the opposite side as you do, no?


----------



## Rolex (Jan 22, 2014)

As well half butterfly. The wrist rotation from 90 to 180 degrees gives approximately 1 additional inch. As you say, even 0 degrees are possible, but 90 degrees are recommended. So 'll need to adjust something. Perhaps a combination of weaker flats (instead TBG), a longer draw and Bill Hays way to hold the pouch.


----------

